# How competitive are union apprenticeships?



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

450 applied when I got in, they took 37.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Blarburg said:


> Hello there. Recently I decided to look into becoming an electrician as a career choice. I am wondering how competitive apprenticeships are these days. For reference, the Union office I am applying to is 477.
> 
> I am 18 years old. I have 2 years of algebra behind me, and 1 year of pre-calculus/trigonometry. I do not, however, have any work experience. I have honestly been looking for a job for over a year, and am getting extremely frustrated that no one will hire me without experience. Seriously, I know I am capable of learning and working hard. But I digress.
> 
> ...


477 has a bunch of solar on the books. I think you have shot, but they will already have alot of applications too. Good luck.


----------



## Blarburg (Oct 31, 2013)

big2bird said:


> 477 has a bunch of solar on the books. I think you have shot, but they will already have alot of applications too. Good luck.


I have seen tons of ads for different solar companies, but they all want second year or above. Will this affect my chances drastically if I am applying as a first year, or will the union help me to overcome this?


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Blarburg said:


> I have seen tons of ads for different solar companies, but they all want second year or above. Will this affect my chances drastically if I am applying as a first year, or will the union help me to overcome this?


Frankly, they just want good applicants that want a career. Good math background, neat grooming, relaibility, references, etc is all they want. Experience, not so much.


----------



## Blarburg (Oct 31, 2013)

big2bird said:


> Frankly, they just want good applicants that want a career. Good math background, neat grooming, relaibility, references, etc is all they want. Experience, not so much.


I see. Thank you very much! That is actually very helpful, I appreciate it


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Blarburg said:


> I see. Thank you very much! That is actually very helpful, I appreciate it


Good luck young man. I am at the other end of careers, and have never regretted my choice.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Hit the local first and do all necessary paper work, then hit electrical contractors union and open shop for a job, knock on all doors.


Union does not care about past electrical work experience for new apprentices.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Here in NYC...when we gave the test in 2008, there were 50,000 applicants for 500 positions over the next 5 years. When we announce that we are opening our doors...so to speak...it causes a flood of interest. People camp out days in advance just to get an application FOR an application.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Brian is correct. When you come to us...after passing an entry exam...at the interview. We don't care what you before you walked in that door. What we care about is whether or not you will be a worthy addition to the future of our industry and way of life.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

An honorable discharge with technical skill gained in the service of our country will carry a man a long way into getting into the apprenticeship.

Add to that, gi bill will cut you a check to help pay out more for living expenses while in the apprenticeship. I never used it, but I know a guy who did, and it brought him up to just over twenty bucks an hour while he was in the first few years of the apprenticeship. I originally thought gi bill was only for college, but it pays out for apprenticeship too.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

That's great to know. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

Blarburg said:


> I have seen tons of ads for different solar companies, but they all want second year or above. Will this affect my chances drastically if I am applying as a first year, or will the union help me to overcome this?


440 and 477 have a joint apprenticeship class and they will need many new apprentice in the next couple of years. Who do you know that is IBEW? I agree apply and hit the pavement looking for gainful employment (it makes you more appealing to all employers if you can gain and or hold a job) I wish you well and I am sure to see you around the local if you continue with your positive attitude.


----------



## Blarburg (Oct 31, 2013)

Brother Noah said:


> 440 and 477 have a joint apprenticeship class and they will need many new apprentice in the next couple of years. Who do you know that is IBEW? I agree apply and hit the pavement looking for gainful employment (it makes you more appealing to all employers if you can gain and or hold a job) I wish you well and I am sure to see you around the local if you continue with your positive attitude.


Thanks, that's very encouraging actually  I do not know a single person that is IBEW, I am basically entering this profession as a kid coming from a college prep school, but who doesn't feel college is the way he should go in life. I have not been in very much contact with the trades because of this, although my girlfriends father is an HVAC Tech who is starting his own business. He is the one who actually motivated me to take up a trade: I saw the way he lives and it is much more appealing to me than the atmosphere of colleges/universities and white collar jobs.

I know it looks appealing to employers to be able to get/hold a job, which is the thing that worries me the most. I am absolutely frustrated with the amount of job applications I have sent in with no response. I know I could get and hold a job if given a chance, but since I haven't gotten this chance I worry it will affect my chances in getting in the union, which is now the job I really want. The one thing I have going for me here is that I have been volunteering at my church steadily for over 7 years, so I hope that I can use this to somewhat of the same effect as keeping a job.

I hope to see you around the hall however! Look for a 155lb white male with short blonde hair, that should make me extremely easy to pick out! (Sarcasm intended :thumbsup


To the others who mentioned the military, etc. I have considered the military, but I have determined that this is not the route I wish to take. I have the greatest respect for all those who do, but it's not for me personally. I thank everyone for their advice, it has all been more than helpful! God bless.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

As you've read 440 and 477 have some great long term projects. Call 440 our organizers are great guys plus you don't wanna work for those desert rat 477 hands "just kiddin boys, love ya." Good luck! Hope you get in. Your making the right choice at your age you should be proud of yourself. If not 440 or 477 try surrounding locals as well.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

And I do suggest working for a non union contractor to get your feet wet and if you get thrown into abc and you graduate (were hypothetically speaking now) you cannot join "440's" apprenticeship. I don't know about other locals though. You'd have to test in as a jw.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> And I do suggest working for a non union contractor to get your feet wet and if you get thrown into abc and you graduate (were hypothetically speaking now) you cannot join "440's" apprenticeship. I don't know about other locals though. You'd have to test in as a jw.


You lost me on this one? I would see no issue with anyone being excepted into our apprenticeship program if they so desired, no matter what affiliation and or credentials they already have.
Local 47 (linemen) hire at times Groundsmen (linemen helpers) for over $20 an hour and benefits and they are right next door to local #440


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Brother Noah said:


> You lost me on this one? I would see no issue with anyone being excepted into our apprenticeship program if they so desired, no matter what affiliation and or credentials they already have.
> Local 47 (linemen) hire at times Groundsmen (linemen helpers) for over $20 an hour and benefits and they are right next door to local #440


Those are the rules for 440. You can't previously have graduated an accredited program.


----------

